# Something worth in spare time :)



## Stormseed (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Presenting the *Beauty of Maths*:


```
1 x 8 + 1 = 9 
12 x 8 + 2 = 98
123 x 8 + 3 = 987
1234 x 8 + 4 = 9876
12345 x 8 + 5 = 98765
123456 x 8 + 6 = 987654
1234567 x 8 + 7 = 9876543 
12345678 x 8 + 8 = 98765432
123456789 x 8 + 9 = 987654321
```


```
1 x 9 + 2 = 11 
12 x 9 + 3 = 111
123 x 9 + 4 = 1111
1234 x 9 + 5 = 11111 
12345 x 9 + 6 = 111111
123456 x 9 + 7 = 1111111
1234567 x 9 + 8 = 11111111
12345678 x 9 + 9 = 111111111
123456789 x 9 +10= 1111111111
```


```
9 x 9 + 7 = 88
98 x 9 + 6 = 888
987 x 9 + 5 = 8888
9876 x 9 + 4 = 88888 
98765 x 9 + 3 = 888888
987654 x 9 + 2 = 8888888
9876543 x 9 + 1 = 88888888
98765432 x 9 + 0 = 888888888 
987654321 x 9 - 1 = 8888888888 
9876543210 x 9 - 2 = 88888888888
```


```
1 x 1 = 1 
11 x 11 = 121
111 x 111 = 12321
1111 x 1111 = 1234321 
11111 x 11111 = 123454321
111111 x 111111 = 12345654321
1111111 x 1111111 = 1234567654321
11111111 x 11111111 = 123456787654321
111111111 x 111111111 = 12345678987654321
```

*
Now, take a look at this
*

101%

*From a strictly mathematical viewpoint:

What Equals 100%?

What does it mean to give MORE than 100%?
Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%?

We have all been in situations where someone wants you to GIVE OVER 100% !

How about ACHIEVING 101%? What equals 100% in life? 

Here's a little mathematical formula that might help answer these questions:

If:
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z is represented as: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26.

If:
H-A-R-D-W-O-R- K --> 8+1+18+4+23+15+18+11 = 98%
and K-N-O-W-L-E-D-G-E --> 11+14+15+23+12+5+4+7+5 = 96%

But:
A-T-T-I-T-U-D-E --> 1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100%

Then; look how far the love of God will take you:

L-O-V-E-O-F-G-O-D --> 12+15+22+5+15+6+7+15+4 = 101%
*

one can conclude with mathematical certainty that:
While Hard Work and Knowledge will get you close, and Attitude will get you there, It's the Love of God that will put you over the top!!!

Enjoy and have a nice day


----------



## RichardS (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't want to appear disrespectful, but see where ******** gets you...


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 3, 2008)

morons are not supposed to read the post


----------



## al_b_cnu (Jun 6, 2008)

Good post Stormseed 

RichardS - well, ******** gets you 103%


----------



## Domski (Jun 6, 2008)

Laziness isn't a bad attribute to have either 

Dom


----------



## justme (Jun 6, 2008)

I was going to see how much procrastination is worth, but I don't have time right now....


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 6, 2008)

al_b_cnu said:


> Good post Stormseed



Thank you, Alan. 

well, I would bring in more stuff of this type later when I have time. These type of emails do really help us to relieve our stress considerably and help us to concentrate more on work or whatever important we are doing in our life ! 

In other words, *"Stress Busters"*


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 6, 2008)

Domski said:


> Laziness isn't a bad attribute to have either
> 
> Dom



Agreed !! Nevertheless, it ain't good either


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 6, 2008)

> was going to see how much procrastination is worth, but I don't have time right now



What is the meaning of *procrastination*? Please pardon my english words. I am new to this word and would like to know more about it.


----------



## Domski (Jun 6, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> What is the meaning of *procrastination*? Please pardon my english words. I am new to this word and would like to know more about it.


 
*procrastinate*


/pr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*kras*tinayt/ 

  • *verb* delay or postpone action. 

  [SIZE=-1]— DERIVATIVES[/SIZE] *procrastination* [SIZE=-1]noun[/SIZE] *procrastinator* [SIZE=-1]noun[/SIZE].  
  [SIZE=-1]— ORIGIN[/SIZE] Latin _procrastinare_ ‘defer till the morning’.


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 6, 2008)

oh ok...cool, I got it Dom. 

But still I am unable to understand what "justme" is trying to say here


----------



## gwkenny (Jun 6, 2008)

My first thought is Love of the Devil is much > Love of God.

Does that mean humans are SOL (exhibit for those that don't specifically believe in a god in which case, it's all moot).

If human's have gods, what about ****roaches?  What does the god of ****roaches preach?  Be forgiving of stomping humans cause you were here before, and you will be here when they are gone?  That's a pretty strong ****roach message if you ask me!

Maybe we should all be looking to be reincarnated as ****roaches!!!

Yah, that's it!!!


----------



## Cbrine (Jun 6, 2008)

justme said:


> I was going to see how much procrastination is worth, but I don't have time right now....



Stormseed,
  It's a play on words and a little bit ironic.

Justme is saying:
I would see how much procrastination is worth, but I'm going to procrastinate on actually doing it.

HTH
Cal


----------



## al_b_cnu (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I've been looking for words using this function:

```
Function GetPercentage(ByVal Stringx As String) As Single
Dim iPtr As Integer

GetPercentage = 0
For iPtr = 1 To Len(Stringx)
    GetPercentage = GetPercentage + (InStr("ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ", Mid$(UCase$(Stringx), iPtr, 1)) / 100)
Next iPtr
End Function
```

The best I came up with were:
Drink Coffee - 96%
Watch TV - 97%
Play games - 99%
Whiskey - 100%


----------



## dave3009 (Jun 6, 2008)

English does have some right odd words

Take abbreviation for example, is it any wonder the Americans miss out half the letters in some words


----------



## HarryS (Jun 13, 2008)

More nice mathematics  Try it it is good

 take any sheet add four spinners in c1,c2,c3,c4
 linked to b1,b2,b3,b4
label them in a1,a2,a3,a4   as<TABLE style="WIDTH: 46pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=61 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 46pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2230" width=61><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 14.1pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-TOP: #c0c0c0; BORDER-LEFT: #c0c0c0; WIDTH: 46pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #c0c0c0; HEIGHT: 14.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=61 height=18>No From</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 14.1pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-TOP: #c0c0c0; BORDER-LEFT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #c0c0c0; HEIGHT: 14.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Mid Div</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 14.1pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-TOP: #c0c0c0; BORDER-LEFT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #c0c0c0; HEIGHT: 14.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Color  Start</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 14.1pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-TOP: #c0c0c0; BORDER-LEFT: #c0c0c0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #c0c0c0; HEIGHT: 14.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>BackGround</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

put max =49  min =2 for spin buttons

and a checkbox1
and the code

```
Dim Nmax As Integer ' max rows
Dim ModDivide As Long   ' The divisor to  return  nCr mod
Dim ColorOffset As Integer
Dim ColorBackground As Integer
Dim NcCol As Integer  ' N umber of c entral Col umn
Dim Coli  As Integer   ' the current color index
Sub TidyIt()
'Get Values
' put in four spin buttons  max 49  min 2
'link these to cells  b1,b2,b3,b4
' have a  checkbox1 as triangle or square

    Nmax = Cells(1, 2)    ' max from   <50
    ModDivide = Cells(2, 2)  ' to modular divide nCr
    ColorOffset = Cells(3, 2)  ' Color index start
    ColorBackground = Cells(4, 2)    ' background color
    NoClear = Range("a1:b20")
    Cells.Clear
    Range("a1:b20") = NoClear
    Columns.ColumnWidth = 30 / Nmax
    Rows.RowHeight = 240 / Nmax
    Columns("a:c").ColumnWidth = 8
    Rows("1:4").RowHeight = 14
    Range(Cells(4, 4), Cells(4 + 2 * Nmax, 4 + 2 * Nmax)) _
            .Interior.ColorIndex = ColorBackground
End Sub
Sub ColMod()
    Dim kk As Currency    ' more accurate but still suspect nMax >45
    Dim DivRem As Integer  ' remainder after division
    TidyIt
    If CheckBox1.Value Then  ' triangle or square
        NcRow = 4
    Else
        NcRow = 4 + Nmax
    End If
    NcCol = Nmax + 4  ' num of column working about
    For n = 1 To Nmax     ' loop the number from -> rows
        For m = -n + 2 To n - 2 Step 2
            r = (m + n) / 2  'loop the  size of group - > columns
            kk = Application.WorksheetFunction.Combin(n, r)
            DivRem = Round(kk - Int(kk / ModDivide) * ModDivide)
            If DivRem > ModDivide Then DivRem = 0
            '  errors where n >45   and nCr very big
            ' non pattern colored cells in central columns
            Coli = (DivRem + ColorOffset) Mod 55 + 1
            Cells(NcRow + n - 1, NcCol + m).Interior.ColorIndex = Coli    'bot
            If Not CheckBox1.Value Then  ' place copies of triangle
                Cells(NcCol + m, NcRow + n - 1).Interior.ColorIndex = Coli    'left
                Cells(NcRow - n + 1, NcCol + m).Interior.ColorIndex = Coli    'top
                Cells(NcRow + m, NcCol - n + 1).Interior.ColorIndex = Coli    'right
            End If
        Next m
    Next n
End Sub
Private Sub SpinButton1_Change()
    ColMod
End Sub
Private Sub SpinButton2_Change()
    ColMod
End Sub
Private Sub SpinButton3_Change()
    ColMod
End Sub
Private Sub SpinButton4_Change()
    ColMod
End Sub
```


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Stormseed,

Just came across this post today.  Being a bit of a math geek myself, I enjoyed it, especially all the formulas at the beginning.

Numbers have always spoke to me, and I am fascinated by them.  I was the only kid in the neighborhood to buy baseball cards for the statistics on the back instead of the pictures on the front.  To me, the statistics "tell a story".


----------



## Oorang (Jun 13, 2008)

I appreciate the intent... And it _was_ interesting and fun  But good principles don't need justification from bad math


----------

